# VC pilot will not stay lit



## khs (Oct 31, 2013)

I have a brand new, 15 year old, Vermont Castings Radiance direct vent 2650 gas stove.  I say new in that it was installed but never connected to a gas line in the home I recently purchased.  I hooked up the gas, lit the pilot and all is well until I turn on the burner.  In less than 30 seconds the pilot starts to dance around the thermal couple, jumps away from the tee shaped pilot shroud and the ultimately goes out.  It does not change shape or position, nor go out, on the other two sections of the tee.  Obviously with no flame on the thermal couple everything turns off.  While the flame might show a very slight yellow edge before it goes out there is almost no change in color.

I have checked for blockage in both the intake and exaust.  All looks clear.  If I remove the glass it works fine. 

Any assistance that someone could provide would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 31, 2013)

Welcome to the forum. We have a lot more wood burner members and expertise than gas but they are here. It will just take a little bit for them to check in.

They will probably have to finish trick or treating.


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 31, 2013)

khs said:


> I have a brand new, 15 year old, Vermont Castings Radiance direct vent 2650 gas stove.  I say new in that it was installed but never connected to a gas line in the home I recently purchased.  I hooked up the gas, lit the pilot and all is well until I turn on the burner.  In less than 30 seconds the pilot starts to dance around the thermal couple, jumps away from the tee shaped pilot shroud and the ultimately goes out.  It does not change shape or position, nor go out, on the other two sections of the tee.  Obviously with no flame on the thermal couple everything turns off.  While the flame might show a very slight yellow edge before it goes out there is almost no change in color.
> 
> I have checked for blockage in both the intake and exaust.  All looks clear.  If I remove the glass it works fine.
> 
> Any assistance that someone could provide would be greatly appreciated.


 
I'd pull the pilot tube off the bottom of the assembly & remove the orifice (aka "spud") make sure it's clear along with the pilot hood. You may have to remove the entire pilot assembly to get to the orifice... Also try to clear the pilot tube by holding the pilot button on the gas valve in BEFORE you hook everything back up. Just let a short blast of gas go thru. Try those things & report back...


----------



## khs (Nov 3, 2013)

DASKY,  thanks for the reply.  Did all you suggested with no change.  I did not see any blockage or restrictions.  Gas seems to flow fine.  I have adjusted the pilot from high to low, again without change.  Any other thoughts?


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 3, 2013)

khs said:


> DASKY,  thanks for the reply.  Did all you suggested with no change.  I did not see any blockage or restrictions.  Gas seems to flow fine.  I have adjusted the pilot from high to low, again without change.  Any other thoughts?


 
Tell me what your vent configuration looks like & how high it goes...If you have an overly vertical straight run, you may need some vent restriction. Do you have the owners or install manual?


----------



## khs (Nov 3, 2013)

Vent goes up about 36", turns 90 degrees and goes about 24" outside.  I do not have, nor can I find a manual.  I have read the manual for current models and do not see any major differences but could certainly be missing something important.  Thanks for your replies.


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 3, 2013)

Go here: http://vermontcastings.com/family/Stoves/Direct-Vent/Radiance/ 

Scroll down the left side. See if the manual that is available for download looks like it's for the same unit. If it is let me know & I'll see what I can find.


----------



## khs (Nov 4, 2013)

Similar but they have made some changes over the years.  The most significant difference is the location of the pilot assembly.  Mine is located in the front left corner as compared to the rear right on the current unit.  And the restrictor plate.  I have none.  Just a large opening in the rear of the fire box that connects to the intake.  No place to mount or adjust anything.


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 4, 2013)

khs said:


> Similar but they have made some changes over the years.  The most significant difference is the location of the pilot assembly.  Mine is located in the front left corner as compared to the rear right on the current unit.  And the restrictor plate.  I have none.  Just a large opening in the rear of the fire box that connects to the intake.  No place to mount or adjust anything.


 
Is your cap on the windward side of your house? Sometimes having a DV cap pointed into the wind can lead to pilot outages...Do you know what brand of venting is used on your Radiance? Some manufacturers offer wind resistant caps or wind deflectors. You may need one unless you can figure out a means of shielding your pilot assembly from the incoming air. I have bent up small aluminum shrouds - sort of like a three sided box (or "U" shape) - to help shield the pilot...


----------



## khs (Nov 14, 2013)

No, the cap is not on the windward side.  I do not know the brand of vent pipe but assume it is high quality as all of the materials used in the house are high end.  I have tested the stove on both still and windy days with no difference, with the cap installed and removed, again with no change.  As you suggested I have also shielded the cap to see if any difference was apparent. None.  It sure looks like it is starved for air but I'm asking for help because I just don't know.


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 14, 2013)

Ok, one more thing to try. How hard is it to disassemble your venting? I have seen this issue with improperly connected vent sections. A piece that went thru the wall thimble  was not fully seated in the cap. There was enough of the exhaust gases being sucked back into the firebox, that it would snuff out the flames. Everything coming in was oxygen depleted, & therefore wouldn't support further combustion. Take a look at your connections...If that's not it, there almost HAS to be something in the intake side of the piping...


----------



## khs (Nov 17, 2013)

Success!  Took the vent pipe apart to verify correct assembly and no restrictions.  Did not see anything unusual.  Lit the stove and started stacking vent pieces.  When I went through the wall, out went the flame.  It did not appear that there was enough pipe going through the wall to make a good connection to the vent cap.  I pushed the pipe through the wall, installed the cap on the pipe and pushed it back through until the cap was flush with the wall.  Hooked all the sections thgether and it works fine.  I assume you were correct in the exhaust was contaminating the intake.  I still have some alignment to do but it works.  Thank you so much for your time and suggestions.


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 17, 2013)

khs said:


> Success!  Took the vent pipe apart to verify correct assembly and no restrictions.  Did not see anything unusual.  Lit the stove and started stacking vent pieces.  When I went through the wall, out went the flame.  It did not appear that there was enough pipe going through the wall to make a good connection to the vent cap.  I pushed the pipe through the wall, installed the cap on the pipe and pushed it back through until the cap was flush with the wall.  Hooked all the sections thgether and it works fine.  I assume you were correct in the exhaust was contaminating the intake.  I still have some alignment to do but it works.  Thank you so much for your time and suggestions.


 
Glad to be of assistance. For your own piece of mind, maybe you should drive a zip screw into the piece that slips into the receiver on the cap. That way the issue will never arise again...


----------

